
Twitter to judge verified users’ offline behavior - personlurking
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/16/16667668/twitter-verification-removal-judge-offline-behavior
======
LeoJiWoo
Disclaimer: I own some twitter stock, and have interest in the stock going up.

This drives me nuts.

If they just opened verification to everyone and charged a fee for it. It
would be a significant money maker.

Then once you a huge amount of verified actual humans, there are so many
business ideas, you can dream up or try from there.

